# Bye Spot



## Spot (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi everybody.I haven't even on in forever I'm sorry but I'm devastated.I just went out to be with Spot and Hopper.Hopper was sitting next to Spot and was devastated.Im so so sad.She was 10 1/2 years old.Just last year we built her a new home with a hutch where she could get out and bounce around.At least I gave her a good last year.Im so sad.She loved her head scratches and crawling in my lap.Yesterday I only had time to feed her I didn't pet her......if I just would've known.

R.I.P. Spot I'll never forget you.:in tears::rip:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 26, 2012)

:rip: Let the sweet angels and guardians dear take away that of which you hold near. Let them fill your hearts with memories and dreams, he waits beside you. Just can't be seen.
RIP Spot. A loved rabbit by a wonderful companion.
I'm truly sorry for your loss.
Jj


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 26, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 26, 2012)

She knew you loved her.


----------



## JimD (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Feb 28, 2012)

I am so sorry about your bunny. Try not to have too many regrets though about your last day with her. Though it's easy to wish you'd just spent some extra time, she knew you loved her lots and you gave her the best home she could have. RIP sweetie ink iris::rainbow: Binky free


----------

